
Dropbox stops supporting non-ext4 and ecryptfs Linux systems - egjerlow
https://www.dropboxforum.com/t5/Syncing-and-uploads/Dropbox-client-warns-me-that-it-ll-stop-syncing-in-Nov-why/td-p/290058
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17732912](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17732912)

